# Sand as Substrate?



## Jeffkol (Feb 18, 2013)

I already have the black sand. It is just normal black sand from petco/petsmart. I don't recall which one. But anyways, I was wondering if i could grow plants in this. It has no additives and I am on a very tight buget. Also the tank has been set up with it for quite some time now. It has 9 glowlight tetra and 5 peppered cory cats (i can never keep 6 they always die off): ) So i was wondering if could grow plants in this substrate. I do not do Co2 and I don't do any fertilizers either. My light is 20 watts for a 29g (I think high) i was unable to find a light better than this one that is 24" in my small town so i got it. Also I was wondering could I just mix

http://www.petco.com/product/111994...aspx?CoreCat=MM_FishSupplies_GravelSubstrates

CaribSea Midnight Black Floramax Premium Aquarium Substrate into the black sand i have now? Or does it have to have this on the bottom and a cap onto it?

Also could you put a list of plants that would go well with these settings?
One more thing, Can you put a place where i can get a nice light bulb. And only one because my tank lid that came with the tank only has 1 place for a bulb.
Thanks!


----------



## Luffy (Aug 23, 2012)

Look into the el natural method. The El Natural Forum on this website is a great place to check out, and it's a good idea to read the book. With this you can do relatively low light and have extremely chance of success with many types of plants.

With just the sand and floramax and the same lights... I'm not sure. You might get anubias to grow or maybe of the fern plants like dwarf clover or java fern. A single-tube fluorescent with one light is actually very low light for plants. A cheaper and more effective solution than a new 20 watt is to get a few clamp lights from Orchard Supply or Home Depot with 60 watt replacement spiral "Daylight" CFL s. Usually the lamp is about $7 a piece and the bulbs are about $9 for two or three. That's what I use on my tanks with pretty good results.

Here are the bulbs: http://www.osh.com/eng/product/durabright_14w_spiral_cfl_daylight_3_pack/6802987

Here are the lamps:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/14698605?...1=g&wl2=&wl3=13688968510&wl4=&wl5=pla&veh=sem

I usually get both from Orchard Supply because they're cheaper than Home Depot and not every Walmart or Target carries them.

Hope this helps and gives you another interesting option to look into


----------



## Jeffkol (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey Luffy can you post a picture on how your lights are set up? I don't understand on how you put them on the tank. Also can i find those bulbs at walmart? As i don't have one of the Orchard Supply stores near me.


----------



## Zelth (Nov 15, 2012)

what grain size sis the best?


----------



## gundaman (Feb 24, 2013)

depends on what you prefer.


----------

